# Cleaning Micron Filters



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

So I've got a Magnum 350 that I run full time with the micron filter.
It keeps the water in my pygo tank pretty well polished, but of course gets clogged up within just a few days.

Being as these things aren't cheap, I'd like to clean and reuse them, but haven't found a good way to do it yet.
Rinsing them- even under heavy spray doesn't do it.

Anybody got any tricks for this?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Bumpity


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Any way you can use filter floss instead as you can get a huge bag at walmart cheap as quilt stuffing or something like that (though there are a few things you have to check for to be sure it is safe). The best thing to clean any fine filters is high pressure water. When that stops working I usually replace the media


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, that's pretty good advice... the floss idea.
I think I'll go with that.

The micron filters are just insanely expensive for how long they last... $16 retail at the lfs and $8-something online plus shipping.

I can probably pack the Magnum 350 with enough filter floss to acquire the same results.
Thanks CLUSTER.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mayby don't run it continuous either and use it to occationally polish the water like a diatom filter or something. I think I got like a pillow sized bag of filter floss at walmart for 6$ so it is alot cheaper then those cartriges.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

A teaspoon of bleach and run it through the washing machine on cold... thats how I cleaned all my 100micron filter socks, and it worked great!

You will need 2 or 3 spares to rotate in while you wash... and its kinda a waste to run a cycle with one filter but


----------

